

The Clacks - discworld semaphore - stavrianos
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clacks_%28Discworld%29

======
lionheart
I don't know how this made it up so high on HN, but I'm glad to see that there
are other Discworld fans on here. It's an incredible series.

~~~
natemartin
I just started reading the series myself a few weeks ago, and I'm completely
addicted now.

I like the idea of a really long series, because too often I get sucked into
the world of a story, and I'm disappointed when the story ends.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Sadly this series will end because Pratchett has been diagnosed with a form of
dementia. He will be sadly missed, but his books are chock full of obscure
references that I am enjoying hunting down.

It's worth dipping into the Annotated Pratchett File:

<http://www.lspace.org/books/apf/>

and checking out the reading guide:

[http://www.lspace.org/books/reading-order-guides/the-
discwor...](http://www.lspace.org/books/reading-order-guides/the-discworld-
reading-order-guide-1-5.jpg)

